# LA CAPILLA DEL HOMBRE, ARTE Y ARQUITECTURA



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

UN GRANDE LATINOAMERICANO, SANGRE INDIA, CORAZÓN MESTIZO... GUAYASAMÍN

FRONTON

























DETALLES EXTERNOS









LA LLAMA ETERNA

























DECORACIÓN INTERIOR


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que lindo se ve todo, Muchas Gracias Vane por postear. Siempre he sido un gran admirador de ese gran artista Ecuatoriano y Andino: Guayasamín. Una gran obra.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias a tí alibiza, yo también soy fanática de Guayasamín y tuve el grandísimo honor de conocerlo en una conferencia que dió hace muchos años en Quito Ecuador, además visitamos su taller y fue una experiencia alucinante. Luego de eso vivió unos dos años mas y luego perdimos a uno de los mayores exponentes de un arte latinoamericano

La última foto es la pintura de este talentoso y polémico hombre que mas me gusta, lamntablemente no lo puedo tener, es una de sus obras mas costosas...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Todo se ve muy bonito, con un estilo moderno y agradable.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm. me gustan sus pinturas y esculturas, nunca las había visto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

es bastante peculiar


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que tipaso, me gusta su trabajo !!!!!!!!!!! buen aporte vane !


----------

